
First Ring System Around Asteroid (2014) - rbanffy
https://www.eso.org/public/news/eso1410/
======
asterismic
At a diameter of 250KM, and with enough gravity to retain rings, does that
mean it also possesses enough gravity for hydrostatic equilibrium?

If so, this qualifies it officially as a dwarf planet.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10199_Chariklo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10199_Chariklo)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwarf_planet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwarf_planet)

~~~
JFFalcon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrostatic_equilibrium#Planet...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrostatic_equilibrium#Planetary_geology)
claims the limit of hydrostatic equilibrium for rocky bodies is ~400-500km, so
probably not.

------
9dev
Could we, somehow, come up with something to add rings to earth? Not because
they would be remotely useful, just to make the sky more fun to look at

~~~
twic
Ring systems are most enjoyable to look at when you're not in the plane of the
rings. From in the plane, you're looking at them side-on, and they're flat, so
that's a thin line across the sky. On earth, you would always be (roughly) in
the plane.

Really, you want to add rings to the moon.

~~~
twic
Okay, an earth ring might be pretty good from temperate latitudes:

[https://science.howstuffworks.com/science-vs-myth/what-
if/wh...](https://science.howstuffworks.com/science-vs-myth/what-if/what-if-
earth-had-rings.htm)

I'd still rather have a terrifyingly large disco ball though:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8I25H3bnNw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8I25H3bnNw)

